# NMIMS' Mukesh Patel School of Technology Management and Engineering



## AcceleratorX (Jun 12, 2013)

Anyone know how is this college? It appears to have a good tag and decent placements; but I am a wee bit worried about it's credentials. It appears to be affiliated to deemed university of NMIMS; has UGC approval but I can't see anything about AICTE.

Has anyone studied here, is the UGC approval good enough to get recognized for further studies?


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 12, 2013)

Some of my friends study there. Its not affiliated to mumbai univ but its a good college. Great infra n good faculty. The fest is awesome.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jun 12, 2013)

^Thanks for the feedback. Has anyone had problems with the recognition of the degree; or is it generally accepted as a "proper" Engineering degree in the real world when applying/searching for jobs?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 12, 2013)

i wasn't clear about it because of this institute being affiliated to a deemed university which under UGC act can give degrees without any interference from govt regulatory bodies but not sure about whether this power extend to affiliated institutes but after reading this:
AICTE’s Newtonian downfall
it seems supreme court has allowed this power to be extended to affiliated institutes to a deemed university so yes the degree provided is valid but i am not sure about its real world value because even if outdated/poor condition AICTE still holds some amount of respect in real world so i still suggest getting a degree from AICTE approved institute


----------



## cooldude94 (Jun 12, 2013)

The degree will be of nmims so its valid ugc approved institutes do not require aicte approval. i too am thinking of taking admission there in mba tech programme have got 141 rank. is it a good programme ?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 12, 2013)

AFAIK UGC recognises universities and AICTE affiliates technical colleges. If an university hasn't got AICTE affiliation, no point in getting tech degree from there. But fine for others.


----------



## cooldude94 (Jun 13, 2013)

NMIMS is AICTE approved if mpstme is a part of the university then does it require aicte approval ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 13, 2013)

all those who are still in doubt read my previous post.*supreme court in a recent case ruled that approval of AICTE is not required for an institute affiliated to a deemed university(not private university).*


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 14, 2013)

AcceleratorX said:


> Anyone know how is this college? It appears to have a good tag and decent placements; but I am a wee bit worried about it's credentials. It appears to be affiliated to deemed university of NMIMS; has UGC approval but I can't see anything about AICTE.
> 
> Has anyone studied here, is the UGC approval good enough to get recognized for further studies?



just for checking the AICTE approval of any institute : 
see the AICTE Website here : 

AICTE

click on the third link : 
*www.aicte-india.org/downloads/12_13_Approved_Institutes_Dec_19_2012.pdf


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 29, 2013)

There is one College named D.J. Sanghvi it is better then nmims try to search about that I am right now doing diploma in SBMP which is located in between nmims and dj sanghvi and many of my senior students study @ dj sanghvi very nice clg AFAIK


----------



## rjunited (Jul 12, 2014)

AcceleratorX said:


> Anyone know how is this college? It appears to have a good tag and decent placements; but I am a wee bit worried about it's credentials. It appears to be affiliated to deemed university of NMIMS; has UGC approval but I can't see anything about AICTE.
> 
> Has anyone studied here, is the UGC approval good enough to get recognized for further studies?


NMIMS MPSTME is now one of the best colleges in mumbai. It's got affiliations to several universities in the US,UK and Germany. Great faculty,crowd and infra.


----------

